# Got my new car!



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Nevermind...


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Didnt matter anyway :mrgreen:


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

did i miss something here ??


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

How come you have deleted your post?
i was going to say good luck with the new motor. i like the type R - just a bit old to pull it off.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Matt B said:


> How come you have deleted your post?
> i was going to say good luck with the new motor.


+1 did someone say something or was it moved to other marques?

Charlie


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

lol, no just had over 60 views and not one reply, then i realised why! i was slating my TT and bigging up my ep3 on a TT forum :lol: Thanks though


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mestonian said:


> lol, no just had over 60 views and not one reply, then i realised why! i was slating my TT and bigging up my ep3 on a TT forum :lol: Thanks though


 :lol: you did seem to have an awful lot of problems with yours, I totally understand you not feeling the love  I hope you are happier on the dark side  and that the new job continues to go well.

p.s I will email you when the bits arrive as I appreciate you may not be on here that much 

Charlie


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Charlie said:


> mestonian said:
> 
> 
> > lol, no just had over 60 views and not one reply, then i realised why! i was slating my TT and bigging up my ep3 on a TT forum :lol: Thanks though
> ...


No worries Charlie thanks for that. Loving the dark side :lol: very civilised until 6k then turns into some sort of screaming banshee. I must be more of a chav then everyone on here because i feel this car suits me a lot more than the TT and the handling is something else, in the wet not amazing, but in the dry it just holds the road like nothing ive driven before. Although i have to say, its bloody thirsty! Filled it up on Saturday with 52 quid, done about 100 miles since and approaching half a tank.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can't do a thread like this and keep us in suspense if some of us don't follow every single thread and expect to know what your replacement is?  :wink: What is your replacement? Show us your new toy you tease!


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

haha, new toy as requested


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mestonian said:


> haha, new toy as requested


Si you are such a chav :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

:lol: :lol: i know i feel like one when im driving it, but its such fun i think im gonna invest in a burberry cap and some trackies, tuck them in my socks and say "u wot boss" a lot..... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

IT'S NOT RED! :roll: ..........  :wink:. I like your new car, love the colour and a nice replacement 8) . You have red seats also all you need now is red calipers 

Can I push my luck and ask you if you have a piccie of you in it also please! :lol:


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Dotti said:


> IT'S NOT RED! :roll: ..........  :wink:. I like your new car, love the colour and a nice replacement 8) . You have red seats also all you need now is red calipers
> 
> Can I push my luck and ask you if you have a piccie of you in it also please! :lol:


lol, i will have a mate take one of me in it tonight with full cap/hoody/trackies attire!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mestonian said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S NOT RED! :roll: ..........  :wink:. I like your new car, love the colour and a nice replacement 8) . You have red seats also all you need now is red calipers
> ...


Burberry BOY! [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mestonian said:


> :lol: :lol: i know i feel like one when im driving it, but its such fun i think im gonna invest in a burberry cap and some trackies, tuck them in my socks and say "u wot boss" a lot..... :lol:


You also need to learn to incorporate the following phrases into your daily lingo:

"init bruv"
"you know dat"
"sup bludd"
"cash converters"
"you betta watch yoself"
"yeah bwoi"

And many other such suitable phrases 

I drove a VTEC engined car sometime ago and thought it was ridiculously slow, as I thought that I hit 6000rpm and nearly went into a ditch as it just took off and made a fantastic noise whilst doing it 

Charlie


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Charlie said:


> mestonian said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: i know i feel like one when im driving it, but its such fun i think im gonna invest in a burberry cap and some trackies, tuck them in my socks and say "u wot boss" a lot..... :lol:
> ...


Im reading up as i go lol - Ha, exactly my feelings. I didnt think they were upto much on the test drive initially but the fella told me to boot it so i did, hit 6k and it turned into something else, sounds amazing and goes like hell.  Although to be fair, the amount of times you hit 6k in everyday driving other than the odd slip road are minimal. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mestonian said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > mestonian said:
> ...


Cum to Essex guv, I will teach ya sum Essex slannnnnnng youuuuuuuuuuu slaggggggggggggg init! PMSL :lol:


----------



## gary (May 25, 2009)

Can't beat the Honda for reliability, had one for three years and the only money I've spent on it is tyres and servicing, I must admit though in my opinion the TT wins every time on looks.


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

I've had 3 Type R's over the years and one thing that you are virtually guaranteed is that it wont break like your TT did. They make a fantastic noise when the Vtec kicks in but can be even better by investing in an induction kit-it sounds well wicked "init". Whoops i started to slip back into the groove for a minute. 
All joking aside, after the horrid time you had with the TT, you will be very happy with the reliability of the Honda. I think the only problem i ever had was they tend to wear the rear tyres on the inside edges(feathering) and this can cause a droning noise which sounds very much like a worn wheel bearing. My last one was the car i sold to buy my TTR and that was Cosmic Grey and i had 2 red ones before that.
Enjoy .........You deserve it


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

gary said:


> Can't beat the Honda for reliability, had one for three years and the only money I've spent on it is tyres and servicing, I must admit though in my opinion the TT wins every time on looks.


Totally agree, but if you had spent 9,000 quid in 11 months on repairs to an absolute lemon, you wouldnt give a crap about looks and would have done the same as me lol. Gone honda!


----------



## gary (May 25, 2009)

Wow, you could have bought another TT for that, don't blame ya, yes I would have done the same, I just hope the person who buys your old car doesn't go through that.


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

I sold it to garage mate, part ex. I wouldnt have been able to bring myself to sell it privately. The engine management light was still on when i sold it but the garage didnt seem too bothered and only knocked 80 quid off part ex value with it on. Some poor bugger will end up with it but fortunately it wont be me that sold them it. Another plus point is that on the TT i paid close to 3k a year insurance, now the type r is only 2 groups lower at group 17, but my renewal is due and ive just been quoted 1,390. Bonus


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

best colour by far for the CTR 

Anni tints, wind defectors and nice alloys - subtle yet effective

:mrgreen:

p.s. i have a radio cubby for the CTR laying around somewhere lol


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Probably my favourite colour for a ctr, but they look soo much better in person than in pics i think, dont know why but they look more mean up close. 
Get a supercharger like my mate
















Its around 320bhp and just destroy's everything anywhere it goes


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Would absolutely love to mate, but i dont have 5/6k spare to do it properly, infact ive heard closer to 8k to make a proper job of it. Anyway, very happy with its standard setup and performance. For now ... :lol:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Im going to be bruitally honest here. I like the colour scheme but overall I think the car looks *very* dated and boxy. Sorry.


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck with the CTR fella, I know what your saying about the vtec 'kick' I used to love my old ATR, but like you say, they are a little thristy, even pottering around.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Snake TT said:


> Im going to be bruitally honest here. I like the colour scheme but overall I think the car looks *very* dated and boxy. Sorry.


i kinda agree, but its the dash that put me off buying one...


----------



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

do you mind me asking how much you got for your TT just that i think mines got to go as the missus has just dropped a bombshell.... gutted...


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Good luck with the type R mate. I had the vtec engine in my elise. Pure mental! Trouble is, i spent the majority of my life caning it over 6k. Every day was a go kart day  
Luckily i managed to get rid of it before it god rid of my license :wink: 
Just out of interest, where did you part ex your car, as the missus is still on the lookout for a TTR, and i dont want her to end up with yours  :wink: :lol:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Good luck pal, I was thinking about getting a type R before I brought the TT. I'm sure you'll get years of trouble free motoring. :wink:

Shak


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

jarecki said:


> do you mind me asking how much you got for your TT just that i think mines got to go as the missus has just dropped a bombshell.... gutted...


Not at all, paid 7,395 a year ago for the tt, and on a 2001, approaching 70k miles, got 6,000 as a trade in (with engine management light on, blowing plugs every few weeks and coilpacks not lasting more than 2 weeks a set!) against the CTR which to be fair, i would have taken 5k, i just wanted rid after all the grief.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

mestonian said:


> jarecki said:
> 
> 
> > do you mind me asking how much you got for your TT just that i think mines got to go as the missus has just dropped a bombshell.... gutted...
> ...


Sounds a good deal pal! 

Shak


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Not the best, but not a bad un!  :mrgreen:


----------

